# 2 compuertas AND y 2 NAND en un mismo integrado



## alejandro_oo (Jun 16, 2007)

Hola,

Me gustaría localizar (si es que existe), un integrado que tenga 2 compuertas AND y 2 NAND a colector abierto (o drenaje abierto), ya tengo visto el CD40107BE que son 2 compuertas NAND drenaje abierto viene en DIP 8, me queda muy cómodo pero no puedo localizar su pareja AND ya que los que he visto mínimo traen 4 compuertas y solo ocuparía 2 de ellas.

Pero lo mejor seria si existe algún integrado que tuviera las 4 compuertas incluidas (2 AND y 2 NAND por supuesto) ese me seria perfecto, pero si no, igual me basta con localizar el que tenga solo 2 AND para complementar con mi CD40107.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 16, 2007)

No creo que las haya; checa tu mismo :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_4000_series_integrated_circuits
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_7400_series_integrated_circuits


----------



## JV (Jun 16, 2007)

Hola Alejandro, tanto tiempo, la verdad que estas buscando algo dificil, no la he visto nunca a esa disposicion.  Suerte en tu busqueda.

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Jun 16, 2007)

con el 74804 lo puedes hacer perfectamente.
Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola JV. Vaya que se me esta complicado esta búsqueda mas de lo que pensaba, es que estoy tratando que me quede todo lo mas pequeño posible y también de no mal gastar componentes, a ver que tal me va y gracias por la suerte, que si la necesito.

El_nombre: si mal no entendí el 74804 es de 6 compuertas negadoras, entonces dos las usaría tal cuales y con cada uno de los dos pares restantes saco las dos AND que necesito ¿no?, solo hay un pequeño problema… el 74804 no lo consigo, vamos no hay de mas de 4 compuertas, además el 74804 por lo que veo no es muy popular ya.

El panorama es así: AND de 2 entradas solo las consigo de 4 compuertas y NAND de 2 entradas consigo de 2 y 4 compuertas. No hace falta decirlo pero esta salada la cosa. 

A ver que opinan: Yo creo que lo que haré mas fácil será tomar la AND de 4 compuertas y dos compuertas las usare así y las otras dos para darles uso simplemente les anticipo a una de sus entradas un transistor NPN la base obvio será la entrada y en su colector le cargo la resistencia a V+ yo creo que con eso quedo bien, a menos que alguien opine otra cosa  .

Pero a ver si algún fabricante ya ve esto y fabrican un integrado con dos y dos, jajajaja no es cierto.

Mabauti, muchas gracias por la información de esas listas.

Saludos a todos,


----------



## Ricardo_CECyT9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Que tal alejandro, talvez te sirva el siguiente link, no he probado nunca esta alternativa pero suena interesante:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-15821983-diseno-logico-combinacional-en-un-solo-circuito-integrado-_JM_


----------



## eidtech (Jun 20, 2007)

Alejandro,

No te compliques, utiliza logica programable... con cualquier GAL lo puedes hacer.. por ejemplo la GAL16V8, GAL20V8, GAL22V10, que consigues muy facil. 

Hay opciones muy sencillas para generar para generar el archivo que se les graba, una de ellas se llama OPAL... que es un 'lenguaje' donde introduces tus ecuaciones logicas, lo compilas y obtienes el archivo a grabar, todo esto bajo ambiente MSDOS (para que te des cuenta que tan sencillo es...)

Lo unico 'complicado' seria conseguir (u armar) el programador para esos circuitos.

Todo lo que te acabo de explicar, es lo que hace la persona de Mercado Libre...(link de arriba).

Ahora que tambien podrias utilizar un microcontrolador, el mas sencillo que te encuentres...


----------



## JV (Jun 20, 2007)

Sobre los GAL se hablo en un post de Marcelo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about380.html

Saludos..


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hola, muy buenos comentarios, lo de los GAL y los micros es muy buena idea en vez de la simple compuerta, no obstante lo que yo trato en esta etapa de la aplicación es hacerla muy fácil y barata de armar, ya de hecho tengo implementado en otra etapa de esto mismo un micro muy económico: el PIC12C508A entonces no me conviene tener otro integrado más que requiera programación, aunque no descarto, si de plano me veo acorralado pues ni modo echare mano de un GAL, el GAL16V8 siempre lo he podido conseguir, asi que ese seria como quien dice; el plan de apoyo.

De veras que no sabia que existieran personas como la del enlace de mercado libre que se ofrecieran a programarte los GAL. Interesante, muy interesante, aunque quien sabe si tenga demanda   .

Saludos, y gracias por las informaciónes


----------

